# Wit's end with sand fleas.



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

I live in the section of South Carolina called "the lowcountry" which is basically a nice word for SWAMP. You can't walk outside without some kind of bug biting you, and the humidity is like a fine mist hanging in the air for most of the summer. :faint:

Anyway, I had my little Sebastian growing out into a scandi until we ran into a problem. We have these little bugs called sand fleas (which are basically gnats that swarm, sting, and leave little burny/itchy welts on you) that spring back to life in the spring and hang out until the cold comes back. I walked outside in the back yard like 3 weeks ago and Sebastian's jacket area was literally crawling with several dozen of them. I talked to the vet, and apparently the flea meds don't keep them away, so I had to suck it up and take him down to a 5/8 on the back with fuller legs. 

I thought that would solve my problem, but it has just uncovered a new one. Now every time he goes outside he gets fire ants crawling all up into his leg hair. He doesn't act like they bother him, but he brings them inside and they are biting my whole family and getting into everything! :doh:

I don't know what to do! I don't want to clip him down naked all over, but I don't want him (or us) to suffer :Cry:. Do you think it's too early to maybe try an HCC? He's only 5 months old... :confused2:


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Poor fella! Have you tried any of the natural repellents like neem oil or apple cide vinegar? Sure glad we live in the upstate of SC!


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

I have tried the apple cider vinegar. It works decently with the sandfleas, but the fire ants don't seem to mind... And it makes his hair and skin really dry. I have also tried this locally made pine oil spritz because I know it keeps the bugs off of me and it is all natural. It also had no affect on the ants and makes him a greasy dirt magnet. lol.

I wish I lived upstate! But I guess home is where the Marine Corps sends you... lol. Just a few more months and we'll be in VA and away from all the buggies!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think there is any thing to repel Fire ants off of dogs or people,We have them here in Florida too and my husband sprays the with a bug spray killer we get a Lowe's it works great the nest is dead the next day it's called home pest and it's made by Bayer comes in a blue bottle I buy it by the gallon and it about $10.00. 

I do not have any Idea about the sand flees sorry,I sure hope you find a solution for your poor little guy.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok... I guess there are some reasons I can be glad I live in NORTH DAKOTA!!! No such thing as sand fleas or fire ants here (we do have mosquitoes as big as birds, but their season is pretty short!) :lol:

I was just sitting here feeling very sorry for you when something occurred to me. Could you get a powerful, high velocity dryer to keep by your door and BLOW the little suckers off of Sebastian before you bring him indoors? I know you might not get them all - especially if any are hanging on for dear life, but you could probably get the majority...

I visited Florida for two weeks a couple of years ago and the fire ants were IMPOSSIBLE!!! Yay for freezing temperatures and blizzards for 6 months out of the year!!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Fire ants are a pain but at least they can be killed off & there are several remedies to get rid of the colonies. We live in NC so the fire ants were new to us but we have worked out that a natural product worked the best but I can't spell it. We don't have what you call "sand fleas". Here though we do have "flea" problems & the only thing that will take care of them is a pill called "comfortis". NONE of the topical stuff works- maybe for 2 wks BUT sometimes not even that long.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

Have you tried Diatomaceous Earth? I put this on the ground around our garden to get rid of ants and fleas. I also pour this around the outside perimeter of our house and also on the carpet in the summer for flea control...even though he is on FrontLine. I can't stand bugs.


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

We had the lawn sprayed today so hopefully that takes care of the ants. I'm still considering giving him a hair cut though, because those darn sand fleas just live in his hair. I work at a grooming/daycare facility and every time he is outside he comes back in with them all over in his hair. I sprayed him with that pine spray 4 times today and it seemed less and less effective every time. Maybe if I clip him into an HCC or something that'll give them less places to hide... I kind've feel crazy for doing that so young though:der:.

I dunno...:dontknow:

Oh and I unfortunately don't have my own high velocity dryer, plum, but that does sound like it would work! lol.

Thanks for all the suggestions for the ants. I didn't realize that the hubby had the yard sprayed today while i was at work. lol. Cross your fingers that it wasn't a waste of money!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup the D Earth is what we use & it works well. We have poured this in their holes etc... to rid the colonies. We have none now but we do have to be diligent with the red ants. Wow, their sting really does hurt & welts up nicely too. I have had dogs come in that have had been bitten all over with welts poor things.


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

*Avon Skin So Soft*

I don't know how it would work on dogs, but I've always heard that soldiers going to the Middle East were told to use Avon's Skin So Soft original oil to keep off the sand fleas. 

I've also read to try rubbing a dryer sheet on your skin.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

we use skin so soft for the horses- it works OK better then nothing not nearly as good as anything chemical based.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Which Avon Skin so Soft product do you use? Aerosol or Pump? I wanted to try it for fleas & ticks. 

Thanks


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

I would use Diatomaceous Earth. I have had good results with it. I also get the satisfaction of knowing that I'm using no harmful chemicals around my animals/family. I live in the Midlands of SC. I moved here about a year ago. I can't get over how many bugs there are in the summer time. The palmetto bugs...NO THANKS! Anyways, good luck with the sand fleas.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We don't have a yard so the Diatomaceous Earth is not an option. We are also out in the woods a lot. That is why I wanted to know about which Avon Skin So Soft people use on their dogs.


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

For Fleas here in Canada, I have always put garlic in my dogs water and they have "NEVER" gotten fleas or bites from any other bug including mosquitoes...I thought I would put my 2 cents in


----------

